# Moose plow on a Kawa Brute force 650?



## roadrnnr (Mar 21, 2007)

Does any body have a Moose Plow on a Kawasaki Brute force 650?

I can not seem to find a part number for this machine. Could it be they do not make them for the Brute Force?

Seems unlikely.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Is it an IRS 650? If so, they use the same mount as a 750.

Although Moose does make a mount kit for both the IRS and SRA 650's.


----------



## roadrnnr (Mar 21, 2007)

I am looking at getting the single axle 650.

Where did you see the mount's?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

roadrnnr;564627 said:


> Where did you see the mount's?


Actually in a paper catalog, but Dennis Kirk has them on their website too.. DK

Scroll down and click on "fitment"....p/n 514365


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

i ill be putting the 55 inch moose plow on mine for this winter hopefully i would go 50 inch but i want it to be as wide as my tires are


----------



## roadrnnr (Mar 21, 2007)

ljrce;564687 said:


> i ill be putting the 55 inch moose plow on mine for this winter hopefully i would go 50 inch but i want it to be as wide as my tires are


You got a Brute Force 650?

Was wondering how the Winch mounts on these, high or low?

I had a problem with the Yamaha Kodiak I had cause the winch was mounted so low there was no room to pull the cable up high enough to get good clearance with the plow.

Also I can't seem to find a part number for Mooses new qiuck connect mount. for the Brute Force.

What Moose set up are you putting on yours if you have a Brute Force 650?


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

i have the 2007 kawasaki brute force 650i 4x4 and here is a pic of how the winch is u can see it in this pic a little if u want i can get u a better pic i am doing the moose 
4501-0028 bottom mount plate 
M93-11001 push tubes 
4501-0068 Yellow 55 inch Moose standard plow blade


----------



## roadrnnr (Mar 21, 2007)

ljrce;564830 said:


> i have the 2007 kawasaki brute force 650i 4x4 and here is a pic of how the winch is u can see it in this pic a little if u want i can get u a better pic i am doing the moose
> 4501-0028 bottom mount plate
> M93-11001 push tubes
> 4501-0068 Yellow 55 inch Moose standard plow blade


 That looks real low like my Kodiak also.

Do You think you will have to rig up a pully higher so you can raise the plow up enough before you run out of cable?

I saw a video on You Tube where a Guy put a pully above the winch to get the cable higher. Not sure how he did it.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

i think im going to have to rig up something once i order the parts and that then i will know more


----------



## roadrnnr (Mar 21, 2007)

ljrce;564953 said:


> i think im going to have to rig up something once i order the parts and that then i will know more


Check out this You Tube Video:






This guy rigged up a pully some how.

I am going to see if I can contact him and see what he did.

Let me know what you did if you would. I am getting ready to buy a Brute Force in the next couple days.


----------

